# Refrigerator not working correctly in building



## house92 (Feb 15, 2015)

My parents have a refrigerator and an upright freezer in an outbuilding without heat or air.  My dad says said the freezer works fine, but the refrigerator doesn't work well if the room temperature gets above 100 or below 55.  Is this a thermostat issue, and would simply replacing it solve the problem?

Is varying room temperatures tough on a refrigerator?


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 15, 2015)

A normal fridge is designed to work at normal room temps. There is probably a paragraph in the owner's manual that states the operating range.


----------



## jeff1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi,



> My dad says said the freezer works fine, but the refrigerator doesn't work well if the room temperature gets above 100 or below 55.



That would be normal, most will not work properly in those types of temps.

jeff.


----------



## house92 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks.  It's an older fridge and the book is probably long lost.  We assumed that varying temperatures would make it not work right, but then someone told us a thermostat change would make a difference.

I just wanted some other opinions.  Thanks again.


----------



## jamesray (Apr 9, 2015)

I think ,you should changing the refrigerator would be a better option.


----------

